# Favorite type of villain? (From a literary perspective.)



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 28, 2021)

What type of villains and antagonists do you prefer when you read a story, comic, or novel? Are they just the depiction or appearance or is it motives? Is it how powerful they are or how down to earth they are?


----------



## JollyCooperation (Jun 28, 2021)

In general, I have two types of villains that I really enjoy: The first one is the unapologetic villain, who just loves what he is doing and has no shame admitting it. I guess you could put the Joker in that category. There's just something 'pure' about characters driven by sheer hedonism, it really draws me in. The way they just fearlessly chase their ambition sometimes makes me wish I had the same determination and indifference to other people's opinions. 

The other type is the failed villain. The kind that just wants to be the big bad guy so badly, but is too incompetent to actually pose a real threat. I can't think of a good example from literature off the top of my hat, but Team Rocket from Pokémon would be an example out of animated fiction. They give me a mix of schadenfreude, pity and sometimes even make me secretly root for them, and I find that very enjoyable. This type, unlike the unapologetic villain, can also very easily transition into other character types given enough development.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 28, 2021)

JollyCooperation said:


> In general, I have two types of villains that I really enjoy: The first one is the unapologetic villain, who just loves what he is doing and has no shame admitting it. I guess you could put the Joker in that category. There's just something 'pure' about characters driven by sheer hedonism, it really draws me in. The way they just fearlessly chase their ambition sometimes makes me wish I had the same determination and indifference to other people's opinions.
> 
> The other type is the failed villain. The kind that just wants to be the big bad guy so badly, but is too incompetent to actually pose a real threat. I can't think of a good example from literature off the top of my hat, but Team Rocket from Pokémon would be an example out of animated fiction. They give me a mix of schadenfreude, pity and sometimes even make me secretly root for them, and I find that very enjoyable. This type, unlike the unapologetic villain, can also very easily transition into other character types given enough development.



So the first one is basically Scylla. At least she doesn't feel bad for what she does and doesn't try to seek redemption like her brother does. Some people are just evil and die evil, so I get that.

Scylla can be sort of like that, well in terms of following orders from her brother at least. She is extremely dangerous, but as far as doing actual missions right it's better if you just point to her in a direction and say "go smash things." Basically she is the bully of my story.


----------



## Mambi (Jun 28, 2021)

My favourite villain type is the extremely intelligent type where you're not actually sure they are the villain, only questioning their methods. 

Someone like Doctor Doom or Magneto or Lex Luthor or Thanos (movie version) or even Flag Smasher...all truly believe they are helping humanity/mutantkind by their actions 100%. In their minds, they are the heroes trying to help you in the longterm, and you're all just too deluded to see their greatness, but they're also so used to dealing with people "lesser than them" they don't really care and trust you'll see the error of _your _ways.


----------



## HarpyFeather (Jun 28, 2021)

My favorite type of villain is the elegant asshole who doesn't realize how awful he actually is? People like Eddie Gluskin, Ghirahim from Skyward Sword. They're always so suave and really attractivetome? Then again I'm a huge dork so there is that.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 28, 2021)

HarpyFeather said:


> My favorite type of villain is the elegant asshole who doesn't realize how awful he actually is? People like Eddie Gluskin, Ghirahim from Skyward Sword. They're always so suave and really attractivetome? Then again I'm a huge dork so there is that.



Hmm, like awful inside or just how evil they are outside?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 28, 2021)

Mambi said:


> My favourite villain type is the extremely intelligent type where you're not actually sure they are the villain, only questioning their methods.
> 
> Someone like Doctor Doom or Magneto or Lex Luthor or Thanos (movie version) or even Flag Smasher...all truly believe they are helping humanity/mutantkind by their actions 100%. In their minds, they are the heroes trying to help you in the longterm, and you're all just too deluded to see their greatness, but they're also so used to dealing with people "lesser than them" they don't really care and trust you'll see the error of _your _ways.



Ooh, sort of like Kane from Command and Conquer? Well, in the later games that is.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jun 28, 2021)

I like the cold-hearted, calm, competent, and dangerous villain with a believable backstory driving the motivations.  One that isn't over powered. One that isn't evil just for the sake of being evil.  One that's not a bumbling idiot or has bumbling idiot henchmen.  

My favorite villain is probably Bradford Buzzard from the Ducktales reboot.



Spoiler: Ducktales Spoilers



The entire time he insists he's not a villain, and he presents a pretty convincing case that he really is acting in the world's best interest. Unable to accomplish his goals on the good guy's side, and then striking out on his own, he reluctantly recruits the more cliche villains who actually have some successes.  By the end of the series finale we see everything come together; his backstory, his motivations, his highly unconventional grand plan, the infuriating things he did in the past, and the absolutely heartless things he does in the present.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 28, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> I like the cold-hearted, calm, competent, and dangerous villain with a believable backstory driving the motivations.  One that isn't over powered. One that isn't evil just for the sake of being evil.  One that's not a bumbling idiot or has bumbling idiot henchmen.
> 
> My favorite villain is probably Bradford Buzzard from the Ducktales reboot.
> 
> ...



Hmm, sort of like my character Sherly. She is very competent, but ruthless. She also has no powers, (not counting T-Sherly who is in another dimension.)






As for Ducktales, I still say classic Magica/Amelia is my favorite, but I like her for her wackiness and silliness as a villainess.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jun 28, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> As for Ducktales, I still say classic Magica/Amelia is my favorite, but I like her for her wackiness and silliness as a villainess.



I'm not familiar with the comics, but she was the compelling villain in '87.
The new Magica is another exceptional villain; extremely intimidating, disturbing effects, enjoys a high level of success, and also has a great motivation beyond wanting Scrooge's dime.   And the new design is...wow!


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 28, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> I'm not familiar with the comics, but she was the compelling villain in '87.
> The new Magica is another exceptional villain; extremely intimidating, disturbing effects, enjoys a high level of success, and also has a great motivation beyond wanting Scrooge's dime.   And the new design is...wow!
> 
> View attachment 114819



Yeah, but she just is lacking what made her interesting. She being similar to Scrooge. You see, in the 1950's comics, Magica showed signs of a dynamic love interest to Scrooge, at least she was a foil to him. Both of them are greedy, she was sort of like his foil.


----------



## JuniperW (Jun 28, 2021)

Those villains that have well-defined characters and multifaceted personalities, just as much as the hero(es).


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 28, 2021)

JuniperW said:


> Those villains that have well-defined characters and multifaceted personalities, just as much as the hero(es).



Define "multifaced"?


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jun 28, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Yeah, but she just is lacking what made her interesting. She being similar to Scrooge. You see, in the 1950's comics, Magica showed signs of a dynamic love interest to Scrooge, at least she was a foil to him. Both of them are greedy, she was sort of like his foil.



Ah, that dynamic was replaced with Goldie O'Gilt.  She's evenly matched with Scrooge and clearly the two have feelings for eachother, but she loves gold just a little bit more. You're meant to cheer for the two of them especially when we see Scrooge has a romantic interest, but she always takes advantage of that.


----------



## JuniperW (Jun 28, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Define "multifaced"?


Three-dimensional, complex, realistic personalities.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 28, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> Ah, that dynamic was replaced with Goldie O'Gilt.  She's evenly matched with Scrooge and clearly the two have feelings for eachother, but she loves gold just a little bit more. You're meant to cheer for the two of them especially when we see Scrooge has a romantic interest, but she always takes advantage of that.



Yeah, but I just love a villainess who cannot get over her feelings for someone. Love makes you do crazy things, maybe that is why I just prefer the old one. Another reason is at the time, Magica was more "modern" she did all the things a normal woman would do but had magic. So I felt she was cooler.

(I sort of used Magica to make Amanda, which is also a witch but she is the witch who can drive a Ferrari and shoot a gun.)


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 28, 2021)

JuniperW said:


> Three-dimensional, complex, realistic personalities.



Hmm, sort of like my character Ophelia then. She discovers she has superpowers, and what does she do? Sell herself as a mercenary to make money.


----------



## CaitlinSnowLeopard (Jun 29, 2021)

For standard villains, nothing makes them creepier for me quicker than giving them a sort of...obsession with the hero. I don't mean obsessed with _defeating _the hero either, but rather a romantic or sexual obsession. Think Phantom of the Opera, Frollo from Hunchback of Notre Dame (for Esmeralda), or Judge Turpin from Sweeney Todd (for Johanna).


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 29, 2021)

CaitlinSnowLeopard said:


> For standard villains, nothing makes them creepier for me quicker than giving them a sort of...obsession with the hero. I don't mean obsessed with _defeating _the hero either, but rather a romantic or sexual obsession. Think Phantom of the Opera, Frollo from Hunchback of Notre Dame (for Esmeralda), or Judge Turpin from Sweeney Todd (for Johanna).



Eh, that goes for too out there levels for me. Also, there's usually the part my own villains just have someone more their type and mature. Realistically, there would be plenty of people a villain could fall for. That's an old troupe because the hero is normally attractive to unrealistic expectations. The one time a villain actually fell for someone was with Ophelia in my story, but then she goes legit and gets out of the villain business.


----------



## Vinfang (Jul 20, 2021)

CaitlinSnowLeopard said:


> For standard villains, nothing makes them creepier for me quicker than giving them a sort of...obsession with the hero. I don't mean obsessed with _defeating _the hero either, but rather a romantic or sexual obsession. Think Phantom of the Opera, Frollo from Hunchback of Notre Dame (for Esmeralda), or Judge Turpin from Sweeney Todd (for Johanna).


The villains from made in abyss are so good, because of how a reader can see the villains and the heroes are of the same nature. we know the heroes are just as, if not more pure and determined than the villains in reaching the bottom of the abyss, that they might morph into becoming villains in the end of their journey.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 20, 2021)

I loved the villain from Unbreakable. He is the kind of villain I like.


----------

